# Feather legged bantam rooster??



## onthegogirl (Jun 4, 2013)

Though Marshmallow was a hen but s/he crowed a few times two weeks ago. I already have a bantam sultan rooster, as well as a Wheaton maran rooster and only 6 NH hens so will be disappointed if s/he is a rooster too. What breed do you guess and roo or hen?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi there and welcome to the forum!! Marshmallow is a very handsome Rosecomb mix roo! Sorry, but he's a studly guy!! He may be a brahma cross!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Definitely Roo!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Looks to be a d'Uccle roo! Well, maybe more like a Bearded D'Anver...


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

onthegogirl said:


> Though Marshmallow was a hen but s/he crowed a few times two weeks ago. I already have a bantam sultan rooster, as well as a Wheaton maran rooster and only 6 NH hens so will be disappointed if s/he is a rooster too. What breed do you guess and roo or hen?


Looks like a roo. And looks just like a D'uccle! Gorgeous bird


----------



## onthegogirl (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks to everyone! Nice to have it narrowed down. May hold onto him for a while to see which rooster works out better. Sultan bantam is on his way to new flock this week. Yeah!

Here's Marshmallow with Elvis, my sultan being re-homed.


----------

